# lieing road names



## caffeine_demon (Jul 21, 2011)

walking to lidl today, I went down "half mile road", I was thinking it was rather shorter than half a mile, checking tonight, it should have been called "just under a quarter mile road". Similarly, I've never seen any rampant horses on "rampant horse street", and "red lion street" doesn't seem to have a red lion on it..

riverside road, Is next to a river though!

now - should I risk visiting hurricane way??


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha! Very good! How about this one in York?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Theres a Breast Milk Beck Road, near me,  .... it leads up to an old farm though ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Very good! How about this one in York?



I would love to live on that road!

Andy


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 22, 2011)

How about living in Six Mile Bottom you can have a steak at: 
The Green Man Six Mile Bottom


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I would love to live on that road!
> 
> Andy



This is number 1.5


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 22, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> walking to lidl today, I went down "half mile road", I was thinking it was rather shorter than half a mile, checking tonight, it should have been called "just under a quarter mile road". Similarly, I've never seen any rampant horses on "rampant horse street", and "red lion street" doesn't seem to have a red lion on it..
> 
> riverside road, Is next to a river though!
> 
> now - should I risk visiting hurricane way??



We have a great name of a place a few yards from a big church near the Town Center, it's called Elbow Corner, but it seems to be a straight line down the middle of 2  of the houses, but obviously there are corners at both ends, still, it's a great name  Sheena


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2011)

how about 'shaggy calf lane'  ??


----------



## Klocky (Jul 22, 2011)

They built some new houses on some former allotments near where I live and called it Karen Gardens - I'm convinced I'm famous now


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 22, 2011)

I once (just for fun) asked Autoroute to work out a route from Pratt's Bottom to Nether Wallop.  (The former is near Orpington, the latter -- appropriately enough -- near Andover.  It would take about 90 minutes to drive, according to Autoroute.)


----------



## KateR (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to drive past a signpost which read Lett's Green
                                                         Pratt's Bottom
Can't remember the distances though.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I once (just for fun) asked Autoroute to work out a route from Pratt's Bottom to Nether Wallop.  (The former is near Orpington, the latter -- appropriately enough -- near Andover.  It would take about 90 minutes to drive, according to Autoroute.)



Yes, I know the Wallops, there are a few of them, we go to Andover a lot  Sheena


----------



## RachelT (Jul 23, 2011)

Best village name ever? Christmas Pie, near Farnham, Surrey. I'd love to live there.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 24, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I once (just for fun) asked Autoroute to work out a route from Pratt's Bottom to Nether Wallop.  (The former is near Orpington, the latter -- appropriately enough -- near Andover.  It would take about 90 minutes to drive, according to Autoroute.)



Sounds like a bum steer to me. 

(cough)

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 24, 2011)

RachelT said:


> Best village name ever? Christmas Pie, near Farnham, Surrey. I'd love to live there.



Ah, but I bet the place is a dessert. Is there anything there?

Andy


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 24, 2011)

Near Hertford there is a signpost which reads:

Much Hadham
Cold Christmas

and 3 miles from Keswick there is a hamlet called Seldom Seen, look sharp or you'll miss it.

Near Killin where I live there is a village called Dull, and underneath the signpost to Dull is a signpost to Highland Safaris so it reads Dull Highland Safaris.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

I like this one:






And, I seem to recall that on the road between Dundee and Forfar there's a sign to a place called Lucky Slap. Never been there though.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 12, 2011)

In Brixton is a road called Belvedere Place.  Strange name, as there are no beautiful views anywhere near there -- nor any building in that style.  And certainly no building in the style as Escher depicted it -- such a building would truly show that the world has gone mad.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 13, 2011)

We have Blind Mary's Lane near here.  I wonder who she was?


----------

